# Happy Birthday SolaScriptura



## PB Moderating Team (Dec 6, 2012)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-SolaScriptura (Age: hidden)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## newcreature (Dec 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday! May the Lord bless you to have a wonderful day.


----------



## Zach (Dec 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Ben!


----------



## baron (Dec 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## OPC'n (Dec 6, 2012)

happy happy birthday!!!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks!

My oldest was a gift from the Lord on my 24th birthday. Yep, we share birthdays! I'm taking him to work with me today. We're going to have a blast!


----------



## Curt (Dec 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Ben. And to your son, as well.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Dec 6, 2012)

May you have many more, Ben, and in good health!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Dec 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Berean (Dec 6, 2012)

*Happy Birthday, Ben!*


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday Ben!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks, guys!


----------

